

Ask HN: What load and stress testing services do you use? - mbesto

I'm looking into benchmarking the performance and scalability of a SaaS that is currently in development. Anyone know of any services out there?
======
Travis
I've used monitis, pingdom, and webmetrics. Pingdom is my fav, but I'm not
sure it does a lot of application level load tests.

------
iworkforthem
Load Testing: JMeter, Grinder.

Functional Testing: Selenium, Watir, Sahi.

